# Lets see your klunkers



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

The "Joe Breeze, Repack" style klunkers that were built from the old Schwinns, Columbia, etc.
Im in the process of building one, maybe (if you guys dont mind of course) I could get some ideas, plus it would be cool to see what some of you people have built

I'll be using this frame and will probably use the existing paint theme on my build


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

So,
What exactly do you have there?


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I dont know really. There isnt much info on the Princeton bicycle. I was told back in old days (prewar), Schwinn made private label frames for many brands. It looks identical to a Schwinn Excelsior from what Ive seen, but other that that, very little knowledge of the frame.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Don't get too caught up on headbadges. Probably not the best way to identify an old frame. Ask these dudes exactly what you've got:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/index.php

Do a little search here on vrc key work- klunker or clunker. you will find some cool projects.....


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

Princetons were made by the DP Harris Manufacturing Co. Their main line of bikes was Rollfast. 
Many people make the mistake of thinking that an Excelsior, or a Princeton was a specific frame/model. This was not the case. Bike dealers could choose which badges came on the bikes from certain manufacturers. For example, if you were a Rollfast/DP Harris dealer, and you were near Princeton University, you could have ordered all of your bikes with Princeton head badges. From the 20 inch wheeled girls bike all the way up. Same thing with Excelsior, having come with an Excelsior badge does not indicate what model Schwinn bike it is. Schwinn's first 26 inch balloon tire bike was called the B 10E, I happen to have 2 B10Es that both came with Excelsior badges, but B10Es came with many different badges, I probably have at least 20 different badges. If you were an Ace hardware dealer, you could have had B10E Aces with even the name of your town on the badge too. I have long been waiting to find that San Rafael Ace head badge that a friend said he would trade me. I hope that you keep that Princeton frame as a single speed with a coaster brake.
One Speed Is All You Need!
chris ioakimedes


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

One more thing. If you would rather have your bike be a Yale, I have a NOS badge that can sell you. I'm bummed that they never made UCLA badges. Go Bruins!
Chris


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

being from princeton, n.j., i love this. and i'm sure all you guys and gals know the oldest bike shop in the USA is located in princeton. it's Kopps Cycle Shop.


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

*Mystery Frame Klunker*

Have added a Brooks seat...


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

i love the sturmey coaster brake.


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

Could that be a Champion?
Chris


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

den haag said:


> i love the sturmey coaster brake.


Thanks. 3-speed rear drum hub; drum brake in the front.


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

*unfortunately not*



fat tire trader said:


> Could that be a Champion?
> Chris


It's a unique frame, but I've never been able to find out who manufactured it.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I have a copy of a Decline magazine where there profiled the Klunkerz movie and Joe Breeze, in which they had a picture of his Excelsior. I was thinking duplicating as close to his bike as possible. his bike has a Sturmey-Archer 3 spd hub with a coaster brake and a front drum brake. I will be looking for something similar to that set up. Im in the process of fabricating my own fork brace.
One qustion I do have, it looks like the seatpost diameter is 5/8" what to do on that I have not figured yet.

I was born in Patterson, NJ, so maybe it my destiny to find and rebuild this frame which of course is named after a city and university in NJ.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Thats what I would like to see, everyones pictures of their klunkers. I appreciate the help that some provided regarding the background of my frame though.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

just incase anyone had missed it, theres a lot of clunker/ cruisers on this thread
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=154717&highlight=the+cruiser+thread


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

My first Klunker:








Second:








Next:


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> I have a copy of a Decline magazine where there profiled the Klunkerz movie and Joe Breeze, in which they had a picture of his Excelsior. I was thinking duplicating as close to his bike as possible. his bike has a Sturmey-Archer 3 spd hub with a coaster brake and a front drum brake. I will be looking for something similar to that set up. Im in the process of fabricating my own fork brace.
> One qustion I do have, it looks like the seatpost diameter is 5/8" what to do on that I have not figured yet.
> 
> I was born in Patterson, NJ, so maybe it my destiny to find and rebuild this frame which of course is named after a city and university in NJ.


Like this one:








Look here:

https://clunkers.net/joeb_41dx.html

The idea of riding on steel wheels is a little too much for me. Have fun.

Newer three speed with coaster setup:


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

oldschoolcolo, I still think that it might have been made by Champion. Champion is the only company that I ever saw back then to make frames with"Pro Cruiser" style center tubes, like this bmx frame http://www.bmxnonstop.com/oldschool/champ77.htm

To everyone else,
Things to consider when converting your old bike. 
#1 Five speed hubs are wider than one speed coaster brakes, so to have a nice set up, the rear spacing needs to be increased. The way that I did this back then was by removing both bridges, cold setting the frame to the proper dropout spacing, then installing new wider bridges. If you don't do this, installing the rear wheel is difficult, and the frame may eventually crack from the strain of being flexed wider than it was designed to be. This is one reason why I recommend that you guys stick with coaster brakes, both Morrow and Bendix are very good. 
#2 Drum brakes barely work, if you want hand brakes, I recommend brazing on cantilever brakes, Mafac, Weinmann, or Dia Comp, they work a lot better. If you want your drum brake to work better, use a very stiff lever like Magura or Tomasselli, or early MTB levers like Shimano.
chris ioakimedes


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

fat tire trader said:


> oldschoolcolo, I still think that it might have been made by Champion. Champion is the only company that I ever saw back then to make frames with"Pro Cruiser" style center tubes, like this bmx frame http://www.bmxnonstop.com/oldschool/champ77.htm
> 
> A couple of those frames are around. On all the old school bmx sites, no one has been able to identify them for a couple years now. I support the theory that aliens dropped it off here from outer space. I think Champion has already been scratched off the possibility list. I don't think they ever did looptails either.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Now thats what Im talking about. Thats what I want to do with mine. I have no plans to race Repack on it, or even ride it offroad for that matter. I starting riding mountain bikes back in 1982 and have always loved the history of the sport. I just want a bada$$ cruiser thats really more show than go.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

*Let's see the B10E's....*



fat tire trader said:


> I happen to have 2 B10Es


Please post pictures of the B10E's. It's one of two bikes on my current wish list. Can't get enough of them.

TCN


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Timmy said:


> Please post pictures of the B10E's. It's one of two bikes on my current wish list. Can't get enough of them.
> 
> TCN


And the Pro Cruiser. Pics of the Pro Cruiser too please.

26" Champions came in three different frame styles from the late 70's to early 80's. 
first:

View attachment 575932


Double Downtube second:









And then the one that most resembles the Lawill Pro Cruiser, Third:

View attachment 575935


None of them are the same as the famous bike without a maker frame...


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

A little background.

fat tire trader is a longtime friend who bought a Ritchey from me when he was still in high school, and the bikes cost as much as a couple of cheap cars. If you check out his profile photo, he's on the Ritchey on the starting line at Repack at either the 1983 or 1984 races, the first NORBA-sanctioned downhills ever to take place.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

fat tire trader said:


> oldschoolcolo, I still think that it might have been made by Champion. Champion is the only company that I ever saw back then to make frames with"Pro Cruiser" style center tubes, like this bmx frame http://www.bmxnonstop.com/oldschool/champ77.htm


Panda did some with a middle bar, in the Champion fashion. Not saying this is a Panda, the welds are too nice. jk


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Repack Rider said:


> A little background.
> 
> fat tire trader is a longtime friend who bought a Ritchey from me when he was still in high school, and the bikes cost as much as a couple of cheap cars. If you check out his profile photo, he's on the Ritchey on the starting line at Repack at either the 1983 or 1984 races, the first NORBA-sanctioned downhills ever to take place.


So C,
How many of us would have grovelled for one of your magical bicycles before you found one of us with enough cash to actually afford to buy. I imagine for every bike you sold, there must have been another dozen people trying to justify and save up for the price of a bike matching the cost of a two year old Pinto wagon with only 11k miles on it.


----------



## bmxcollector (Nov 21, 2006)

The Champion in the first picture with the single down tube was a prototype and not mass produced for public consumption. The first production version was the dual down tube model. The mystery bike is cool but it is not a Champion product. Panda would make a lot more sense as the elements of the bike were used on various Panda models but the build quality and detailing just don't match up. The mystery lives on!


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Looptail - used by Panda 
Double top tube - used by Panda 
Middlle tube - Panda 
crappy welds - Panda used crappy welds on the 3 bar cruiser they made 
How are the welds on the mystery bike?
That bike screams Panda to me. At least the Panda factory.


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

*the welds are nice*



ScottyMTB said:


> Looptail - used by Panda
> Double top tube - used by Panda
> Middlle tube - Panda
> crappy welds - Panda used crappy welds on the 3 bar cruiser they made
> ...


I emailed the owner of Panda thru bmxmuseum.com and he said it was not one of his.

A serial #1521 is stamped on the underside of the bb.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

My friend who owns the LBS where I do my business picked up this baby recently in a trade, in this exact condition. I trust he'll do something interesting with it.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> My friend who owns the LBS where I do my business picked up this baby recently in a trade, in this exact condition. I trust he'll do something interesting with it.


I know it would be real interesting if he sent it to me.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

ScottyMTB said:


> I know it would be real interesting if he sent it to me.


I want the one behind it too! I took the boy out for a ride yesterday. Fully loaded with the kid and I you are looking at about 320 pounds. Hills suck.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

sandmangts said:


> I want the one behind it too!


The Steve Potts with the camo paint job, mustache bars, roller-cam brakes, Type I fork and the rack on the back? That goes in another thread.


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> I have a copy of a Decline magazine where there profiled the Klunkerz movie and Joe Breeze, in which they had a picture of his Excelsior. I was thinking duplicating as close to his bike as possible. his bike has a Sturmey-Archer 3 spd hub with a coaster brake and a front drum brake. I will be looking for something similar to that set up. Im in the process of fabricating my own fork brace.
> One qustion I do have, it looks like the seatpost diameter is 5/8" what to do on that I have not figured yet.
> 
> I was born in Patterson, NJ, so maybe it my destiny to find and rebuild this frame which of course is named after a city and university in NJ.


if it's the famous breeze excelsior aemmer posted the the photo of i believe it's sporting a bendix 2 speed. the pioneers on here will know, but it seems i read years ago they didn't care much for the s-a 3 speeds (?).


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 18, 2010)

Sturmey 3 speeds don't hold up to the abuse, bendix 2 sp. kickbacks are ok, but one gear runs a little rough, Morrow 1 sp coasters are the best.
chris ioakimedes
www.fattiretrading.com


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

fat tire trader said:


> Sturmey 3 speeds don't hold up to the abuse, bendix 2 sp. kickbacks are ok, but one gear runs a little rough, Morrow 1 sp coasters are the best.
> chris ioakimedes
> www.fattiretrading.com


1- that's what i thought i'd read

2- +1

3- everybody knows that.....


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*have you 'CABED' the princeton yet?*

aemmer's suggestion was spot on- do a little intro of yourself and your project, post a good straight side view, some shots of the joints (doesn't look like they have the lead fillets of prewar schwinns), bb underside, and seatstay bridge. with any luck phil (rms37) will see your post and chime in. while nearly everybody can id a prewar schwinn, phil is rarely stumped on even the most obscure stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Might be too new??


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

one of these things is not like the others


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Not as fancy as most here, but it is a fun rider.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

hollister said:


> one of these things is not like the others


Crap, I suck at this game.


----------



## bmxcollector (Nov 21, 2006)

Repack Rider said:


> My friend who owns the LBS where I do my business picked up this baby recently in a trade, in this exact condition. I trust he'll do something interesting with it.


I have one of those (frame only) currently in the bushes in my back yard! It is the most busted up frame I have ever seen. It's also worth fixing so one of these days I'll dig it out and send it off to be brought back to life. I've got the fork as well but that gets to live in the garage!


----------



## bmxcollector (Nov 21, 2006)

bmxcollector said:


> I have one of those (frame only) currently in the bushes in my back yard! It is the most busted up frame I have ever seen. It's also worth fixing so one of these days I'll dig it out and send it off to be brought back to life. I've got the fork as well but that gets to live in the garage!


P.S. Is there a reason the stem is on backwards????


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

Since I do occasionally remove the lights and hit the trails with this goose, I'll post it with the clunkers.


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

wheelbender6... more info please... Cool looking bike!


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

fat tire trader said:


> Sturmey 3 speeds don't hold up to the abuse, bendix 2 sp. kickbacks are ok, but one gear runs a little rough, Morrow 1 sp coasters are the best.
> chris ioakimedes
> www.fattiretrading.com


Why pick one? ;-)

Morrow:









Bendix (lever action...made in USA by Eclipse Machine IE might as well be a Morrow):









Union (OK cheating - not a coaster brake):


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> I have a copy of a Decline magazine where there profiled the Klunkerz movie and Joe Breeze, in which they had a picture of his Excelsior. I was thinking duplicating as close to his bike as possible. his bike has a Sturmey-Archer 3 spd hub with a coaster brake and a front drum brake.


Joe's 40-41 DX used a Bendix lever action 2-speed in back with every other tooth ground off the sprocket to run 1" pitch chain and 52T "Sweetheart" front ring. Front drum was a pre war Schwinn Fore Brake. He still bombs it down Repack from time to time...just a long hike to start with ;-) Here's some pics I took of it a few years ago.


----------



## Jonnyd3487 (Sep 16, 2010)

DiamondBack Racing frame. I think its early 90s, not really sure. Actually, if anyone can tell anything from the picture about this bike, I'd love some more information.

I bought the frame and fork off a guy and used the parts off an old cannondale I bought in the pawn shop with a siezed up mono shock in the front.


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Canadian Klunks...:thumbsup:


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

*My uber-budge klunk*

Here's a mock up of my project. I hope to have it done and cruising by the end of the week if responsibility doesn't get in the way. 90% of it came out of my random parts pile. Estimated cost around $100 if you include the random parts. If not, $14.
















P.S., if someone has a cheap double clamp BMX/MX stem, it really needs one of those to pull it together.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

indianadave - My goose is neo-klunker with the modern aluminum frame, but has some retro stuff on it. I bought the 7005 Mongoose Zuma frame at a swap meet in Tucson. The paint was trashed, so I repainted it but preserved the original decals that remain on the seat tube. It also has a cool Mongoose head badge.
The front drum brake is an Arai from Ebay. The rear drum (Shimano roller) hub takes a 6 speed cassette and also came from EBay. Adventure Bikes in Mesa, AZ laced the drum hubs to alloy rims. . 
An axle mounted rear derailleur also adds to the klunker look. The Suntour fork and suspension seatpost are very non-klunkerish, but I did want to enjoy the trails some. 
Similar frames like the KHS Brentwood and Specialized Shark make good neo-klunkers

I posted a pic of the other side of the bike to show the rear drum brake.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

What brand is the first photo (red & white) bike? The frame, color and graphics look very similar to my Princeton that is posted at the top


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> What brand is the first photo (red & white) bike? The frame, color and graphics look very similar to my Princeton that is posted at the top


Mine is a Sunshine...made in Waterloo, Ontario.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I like it! 
I was'nt sure what color to paint mine, but I think Im going with the original dark red/ white paint scheme, very much like yours .
Im currently in the process of making my own fork brace, please send more photos of yours if you can.
I will post pictures as the build goes on, but I have a lot of parts still to find, I need/ want a front drum brake, 3 spd rear hub w/ coaster brake and some rims, dont know which kind yet.


----------



## Dr S (Dec 7, 2007)

Never been sure on the exact year and model of this Excelsior badged frame. looks like a late 30's B but has a much shorter seat collar area and the clamp goes through the rear stay tops. I think it has broken at some point and had the top cut off and holes drilled through the stays to clamp the post. Interestingly it came from Northern California and had already had the rear drop outs widened to 126mm., the original bridges had cracked under the strain and I replaced them when I added the canti mounts.
Colour is a 1970s Piaggio scooter colour and has a great red pearl laquer over the top.

Good luck with your project. These bikes are great fun to build and ride!


----------



## Xen (Jul 26, 2010)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> I have a copy of a Decline magazine where there profiled the Klunkerz movie and Joe Breeze, in which they had a picture of his Excelsior. I was thinking duplicating as close to his bike as possible. his bike has a Sturmey-Archer 3 spd hub with a coaster brake and a front drum brake. I will be looking for something similar to that set up. Im in the process of fabricating my own fork brace.
> One qustion I do have, it looks like the seatpost diameter is 5/8" what to do on that I have not figured yet.
> 
> I was born in Patterson, NJ, so maybe it my destiny to find and rebuild this frame which of course is named after a city and university in NJ.


Check this out. http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=18535&id=100000355146586&l=2436a97a0a
I live just down the street from where Joe's bike is being displayed and I took a few pics of it's components. 
I hope this helps.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I got an email from an English magazine that wants a photo of a representative klunker, but I used all of mine up a long time ago, and I don't build them now. PM if you're close (you know where I am) and have a clean bike for the photo shoot. I'm looking for something with drum brakes if possible.

Edit: update. That didn't take long. The position is filled.


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

*1937 Colson*

I'm tempted to pick up this 1937 Colson


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

hegstad1 said:


> I'm tempted to pick up this 1937 Colson


I have an identical frame/fork. Mine was sold as a LaSalle, also a '37.


----------



## Straightbarjay (Feb 10, 2011)

Well she is finished (for now) and here is the breakdown..
1939 BF Goodrich streamliner frame OG paint
Truss rod fork with cycle lock year unknown
Rims are rhino lites laced to New Departure WW2 blackout hubs with Kenda small block 8 tires (2.35)
NOS Schwinn inch pitch chain with sweetheart sprocket and 1936 dogleg crank
Campy record seat binder with 6061 bar stock seat post
Brooks professional saddle (Van's limited edition)
Postwar Merlin titanium stem
Postwar Race Face Evolve XC bars :lol:


----------



## surfoverhill (Feb 8, 2008)

Sweet rides. I am making a few post to get my total up so I can post some pictures.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Aren't there 20 other klunker threads on here?



before I beat the crap out of it.


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Working on a Klunker project - ill post pics soon


----------



## lazyracer (Apr 11, 2004)

1956 Schwinn Spitfire ...









and a 1952 ...
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/pho...6/1079673423/n1079673423_30379644_2848631.jpg

and after painting and updated parts ...
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/pho...6/1079673423/n1079673423_30379645_3196423.jpg

Lazyracer


----------



## ctifusion (Jan 12, 2012)

This thread is making me crazy for a Klunker. Any advice for tall guys? I built two Klunker-style city cruisers in the 90s but I could never get comfortable (6'2" long legs). Certain brands? Seatposts?


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

ctifusion said:


> This thread is making me crazy for a Klunker. Any advice for tall guys? I built two Klunker-style city cruisers in the 90s but I could never get comfortable (6'2" long legs). Certain brands? Seatposts?


I'm 6'2" with a 35" inseam, here's my '36 Shelby clunker. It was the largest prewar frame I could find, and you can see by the amount of seat post (6061 solid round stock) that it's still barely big enough. Whatever, it works, and according to Joe Breeze, Gary Fisher's first clunker was also Shelby Traveler (CK can confirm?) so I assume these frames are pre-approved for Repack use. :thumbsup:


















Its maiden voyage was at a place called Elfin Forest in north San Diego county (no elves or forest, they lied). Rode up and then back down this to break it in without any problems so it's good to go. Maybe I'll take it to Keyesville this year...


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Here's some Klunkers in action at the Coaster Brake Challenge:


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

ctifusion said:


> This thread is making me crazy for a Klunker. Any advice for tall guys? I built two Klunker-style city cruisers in the 90s but I could never get comfortable (6'2" long legs). Certain brands? Seatposts?


Here are mine. I'm 6'00" with a 34" inseam. I also used solid 6061 for the seatposts.


----------



## ctifusion (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Anomie, very very cool. Glad to have a tall frame reference so I can begin my search.

I'm new to this forum (been at bikeforums C&V for many years) and it's really great to get so many new ideas from all you guys, thanks!


----------



## ctifusion (Jan 12, 2012)

J Westy, That's about exactly my size, nice to see what a build would look like that fits.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a 48 Hawthorne that has a 19" seat tube, you may want to look at those as well.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Helmet cam shot from today's ride


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

ctifusion said:


> J Westy, That's about exactly my size, nice to see what a build would look like that fits.


My 41 Excelsior has an 18 inch seat tube from the BB to the top and a top tube of 22 inches. By comparison my 36 Mercury has a 19 inch bb and a 23 inch top tube. You can see the difference in how long my post is on the bikes. I am just 5'10 though so both bikes fit me nice. It seems the Schwinns were marketed towards younger riders. I doubt you will find a Mercury though. I love mine so much I have been looking for another ever since I built it. Seems the pre-war ones are quite rare.


----------



## ctifusion (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow, Beautiful bikes. I have a ton of questions about these builds but I guess I should focus on a frame first. I have a line on a nicely restored Hawthorne which is local but a 1955. Is there a specific reason for the pre-war frames? Or is it just because they are cooler? (Which they are).

What hubs are those on the Mercury?

I'll do a forum search for my specific questions about how to build a klunker, I'm sure I'm not the first to ask.


----------



## ctifusion (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for the help everyone, I'll respond to the PMs when I get enough posts....


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

You may want to check out rat rod bikes for sale section.

★ RATRODBIKES.COM ★ • View forum - FOR SALE

Also, most of the pre-war bikes are Balloon tire bikes, they take a 26x2.125 tire in the mid 50's to 60's you have middleweight bikes that have a narrower frame that you may only be able to squeeze a 26 x 1.75 tire in. Just so you know.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

ctifusion said:


> Wow, Beautiful bikes. I have a ton of questions about these builds but I guess I should focus on a frame first. I have a line on a nicely restored Hawthorne which is local but a 1955. Is there a specific reason for the pre-war frames? Or is it just because they are cooler? (Which they are).
> 
> What hubs are those on the Mercury?
> 
> I'll do a forum search for my specific questions about how to build a klunker, I'm sure I'm not the first to ask.


One of the main reasons "pre-war" ballooners are preferred is they tend to have higher bottom brackets (or less BB drop) than later bikes. Back in the day, crank lengths of 180 or more were pretty common (I have 185's on mine) and the extra ground clearance was a good thing. In the 50's the manufacturers figured out that bikes with a lower BB height are more stable, and since these bikes were intended to be neighborhood cruisers (not mountain bikes) it made sense to drop the BB's. As far as Schwinn models go, anything up to 1948 has so-called pre-war geometry, and Schwinn made half the bikes of this type at that time so they pretty much set the standard.

They also seem to be sturdier, but that's subjective since none of them are very sturdy compared to a modern bike. They were all made from narrow diameter, thick walled, mild steel tubing, which makes them easy to cold set (re-space and align the rear dropouts without a torch) and repair, but no where near as strong as a TIG'ed or brazed cromoly frame.

None of this is to say that you can't use a 50's cruiser frame to make a clunker, some of the original Repack guys used them (Ian Stewart's '55 Spitfire comes to mind). The best resource online for info on how to build a clunker is Alan Bond's site: Alan Bonds CLUNKERS

Check the "Tips" section and study the examples of bikes he's built over the years. I built mine using Alan's info and couldn't be happier with the end result. 45 years of experience goes a long way toward streamlining the process and avoiding trial and error.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Doing research in the past over on the CABE, I know that at least some of the prewar Schwinns were offered in three different frame sizes with the largest being the most difficult to find. Here are a couple of "C" frames in different sizes:


----------



## ctifusion (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok, I've got a line on a pre-war Shelby in riding condition, going to see it this weekend. I'll start in on the reading. Showed the wife pics of the bikes in this thread (standard warning: new bike project about to start) she thought they looked great and asked if she could have one too. So I guess I'm also looking for a smaller frame.

Thanks for being so helpful to a new guy, this is a really great forum. When I have enough posts I'll post an introduction and some pics.


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

*The start of my project*

I posted "wanted" ads on "The Cabe" and "Ratrod Bike", and just bought the frame I wanted. I don't care too much about the particular years, but I like the Schwinn curved down tube, and the curved tank tube of this version. I paid $100 shipped, and I am going to retro patina paint it.

I will be using a 2 speed kickback, a handlebar crossbar, crappy bmx stem with modern tires and a Brooks seat. I don't know if I will do a front drum brake or not. thats kind of cheating.

I haven't decided on retro cranks (Schwinn Varsity Ashtabula "diamond cranks" which are longer than ballooner cranks) or "TA" cranks which are Klunker Era correct, or Campy cranks which are cheap right now. Black BMX Ashtabulas cranks also might be cool with a Takagi sprocket.


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

-Anomie- said:


> One of the main reasons "pre-war" ballooners are preferred is they tend to have higher bottom brackets (or less BB drop) than later bikes. Back in the day, crank lengths of 180 or more were pretty common (I have 185's on mine) and the extra ground clearance was a good thing. In the 50's the manufacturers figured out that bikes with a lower BB height are more stable, and since these bikes were intended to be neighborhood cruisers (not mountain bikes) it made sense to drop the BB's. As far as Schwinn models go, anything up to 1948 has so-called pre-war geometry, and Schwinn made half the bikes of this type at that time so they pretty much set the standard.
> 
> They also seem to be sturdier, but that's subjective since none of them are very sturdy compared to a modern bike. They were all made from narrow diameter, thick walled, mild steel tubing, which makes them easy to cold set (re-space and align the rear dropouts without a torch) and repair, but no where near as strong as a TIG'ed or brazed cromoly frame.
> 
> ...


Good info. Thanks.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

squareback said:


> I posted "wanted" ads on "The Cabe" and "Ratrod Bike", and just bought the frame I wanted. I don't care too much about the particular years, but I like the Schwinn curved down tube, and the curved tank tube of this version. I paid $100 shipped, and I am going to retro patina paint it.
> 
> I will be using a 2 speed kickback, a handlebar crossbar, crappy bmx stem with modern tires and a Brooks seat. I don't know if I will do a front drum brake or not. thats kind of cheating.
> 
> I haven't decided on retro cranks (Schwinn Varsity Ashtabula "diamond cranks" which are longer than ballooner cranks) or "TA" cranks which are Klunker Era correct, or Campy cranks which are cheap right now. Black BMX Ashtabulas cranks also might be cool with a Takagi sprocket.


Looks like a 40/41 DX


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

You got a good deal on that frame. Now you must be prepared for the nickel and dime process of building one of these. You should keep track of everything you buy. It should be interesting.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

A front drum brake is not cheating....nor a rear.


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

My Schwinn Tornado


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I saw that tornado on another forum. I reall like it. If you are looking to get some rear brakes here are a few links for bolt on options. 
Ugly but it works:
Billys BMX, Skate and Bike Shop: : Dna: Dna V-brake Plate Sil Details
More refined but not sure about availability. Scroll down to the sixth post. 
★ RATRODBIKES.COM ★ • View topic - Modern V brakes on a vintage frame


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

sandmangts said:


> I saw that tornado on another forum. I reall like it. If you are looking to get some rear brakes here are a few links for bolt on options.
> Ugly but it works:
> Billys BMX, Skate and Bike Shop: : Dna: Dna V-brake Plate Sil Details
> More refined but not sure about availability. Scroll down to the sixth post.
> ★ RATRODBIKES.COM ★ • View topic - Modern V brakes on a vintage frame


Thanks for those links. I could use something like that for my Typhoon.


----------



## surfoverhill (Feb 8, 2008)

These shots and Klunkers.net are awesome. I have a few to unveil soon.


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*'38 bomber remodel....*

got the bug for a very stripped down 'bomber' style klunker so i did a little remodel on my '38.

not trying to be artsy with the BW shots- there was such an orange cast from the building down the alley it was the only way i could get rid of it! the bike's BW anyway...










had some 7Xs that cleaned up real nice with 0000 steel wool and 'scrubbing bubbles' bathroom cleaner...










this morrow had been making funny noises when i parked it a couple years ago, all better now...










NOS diamond chain and wald ring. i wanted the 'downhill' look but i'm sure i'll replace it with one i can actually pedal...










sr front hub bolted to a tange fork. i've become a huge fan of turtle wax chrome and metal polish for alloy hubs. scotty traded me for the fork several years ago. stripped, painted, and then tossed it around the back lot a few times to make it match the patina frame a bit better...










old school sugino 175mm cromo opc and some ebay kkt style pedals...










and the b72. i juggle around my solid aluminum posts, this just has a wald for the pictures...










i need to get out and get it dirty....:thumbsup:










-


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I like it....and the BW works well....Big ring.....


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

Aemmer said:


> I like it....and the BW works well....Big ring.....


that's odd....i wonder how it ended up on page 2....


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks great, nice work. I`m a fan of the stripped look too. What are those handlebars from?


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

MERK26 said:


> Looks great, nice work. I`m a fan of the stripped look too. What are those handlebars from?


early 90's diamondback bmx cruiser. not very authentic, but i really like them...


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

surly357 said:


> early 90's diamondback bmx cruiser. not very authentic, but i really like them...


I see why....nice amount of rise/width...look perfect. I`ll put a set of them on my list of "things I`d like and will never find"  :madman:


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

here is my klunker. i have gone on some really crazy single track trails... with the coaster brake/basket and fenders. scary as hell...


----------



## colson (Mar 7, 2013)

Here's my '36 Colson
The CABE will be the place for Colson information, although CABE members are here too.



hegstad1 said:


> I'm tempted to pick up this 1937 Colson


----------



## propguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Here's my American Flyer badged '40 DX hybrid. Love the ride!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## Silver King (Mar 5, 2013)

Seen in Nevada City. Excelsior frame. Brazed on cable guides are a nice touch.


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

nice bike! i like the saab too.


----------



## Silver King (Mar 5, 2013)

den haag said:


> nice bike! i like the saab too.


It was a BMW 2002 if I remember right.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

The guys from Transition Bicycles in Washington brought a bunch of their new/old skool "Klunker" model bikes all the way to Fairfax to shoot video on Repack. I ran into them in town and joined the expedition. They stopped off at a thrift store to acquire the appropriate costumes. 

Took this photo yesterday, but it could easily have been from 40 years ago.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Man, they must have been beside themselves to be accompanied by you. That is so awesome......


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> The guys from Transition Bicycles in Washington brought a bunch of their new/old skool "Klunker" model bikes all the way to Fairfax to shoot video on Repack. I ran into them in town and joined the expedition. They stopped off at a thrift store to acquire the appropriate costumes.
> 
> Took this photo yesterday, but it could easily have been from 40 years ago.


That's cool. Their design looks really fun and the price is reasonable.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Cool! I am looking forward to their newest video. The others have been good so far.


----------



## specialfreakinstein (Apr 8, 2013)

*Solid Klunk*








I hope this counts... Took a 70's huffy frame and gave it a new life with nothing original to the bike. I really love as a cruiser. It is solid and can handle more than I ever expected from it.


----------



## iLikesbikes (May 5, 2013)

Here's mine, just built it a day ago. Its a work in progress, but its a blast to ride : )
its a Trek "cruiser classic" frame, maxxis ardent 2.4 up front, 2.35 minion in the back.


----------



## Gnarleymarley (Jun 10, 2013)

*My 1950 Zenith 29er*

Here's a few shots of my latest creation. 650b fork, custom split rear dropout for a belt drive. Im currently running a coaster hub for fun


----------



## Gnarleymarley (Jun 10, 2013)

*My 1961 Tornado*

This has been my beater for the last 5 years


----------



## den haag (Feb 18, 2009)

nice patina on the zenith! did you chop the rear? it looks short.


----------



## Gnarleymarley (Jun 10, 2013)

yeah I took about 1.5 inch's off the lower chain stays. They we're crushed from years of over tightening of the kickstand. I wanted to pull the rear under me so I could climb off the saddle and still hook up well.


----------



## middcrossrx (Jul 26, 2007)

My son and I found this for six bucks at a local tag sale. A little paint, grease, and rust removal and the klunker is on the road for 12 bucks! Lugged steel, coaster brake, and all fun. The best part was doing it together!


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

My current build


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

*Tick Bars are the best.*

Tick bars are the best, I have done a few more builds recently.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

Tell me more about your Tick Bars - where to get them?


----------



## twister1969 (Dec 18, 2014)

You can get them on ebay.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

twister1969 said:


> You can get them on ebay.


My search kungfu is failing me - I want exact same bar as in sandmangts build, black ones, what is the keyword I should be searching for?


----------



## twister1969 (Dec 18, 2014)

His seller name is captainsweetroll, and the bars are listed as mr ticks bars. He has a set of bars on there now, but not what you are looking for. Send him a note on ebay, he'll get back to you pretty quick, thats how I got mine. They come raw steel, you paint or powder coat yourself.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

twister1969 said:


> His seller name is captainsweetroll, and the bars are listed as mr ticks bars. He has a set of bars on there now, but not what you are looking for. Send him a note on ebay, he'll get back to you pretty quick, thats how I got mine. They come raw steel, you paint or powder coat yourself.


I am totally fine with raw steel, thanks a bunch! Just spent all my moneys on Nitto Bosco bars, Mr Tick is next!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/Mr.TickBicycleParts

Tick is DaMan.


----------



## mongol777 (May 26, 2011)

jeff said:


> https://www.facebook.com/Mr.TickBicycleParts
> 
> Tick is DaMan.


Holy **** - this is awesome!


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

37 Schwinn Admiral; Clean








and dirty


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

coaster brake shredding is the best!


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## kalubi (Aug 27, 2015)

My Trek cruiser Classic aluminum.
20.5 Lbs.


----------



## twister1969 (Dec 18, 2014)

I wanted to add a couple pictures of my Trek cruiser. The bike has a seven speed rear hub, and landing gear forks, mr. ticks handlebars. I had the bike powder coated orange. Thanks for looking, Dave.


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

1988 Rockhopper Comp, all other bikes are gathering dust now


----------



## peter.thedrake (Aug 6, 2009)

Awesome, those bars are wiiiiiiiiiide


----------



## WildBill (Aug 15, 2006)

*New Klunker build "rat fink" excelsior*

Scored a frame from a buddy, lots of ways to go, so stoked to get it going ! Meet the "Rat Fink"


----------



## Sandilands (Apr 20, 2017)

I have the option to purchase this bike. Is this a good project bike for a clunker? Anybody know what this thing is?


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Repack Rider said:


> The guys from Transition Bicycles in Washington brought a bunch of their new/old skool "Klunker" model bikes all the way to Fairfax to shoot video on Repack. I ran into them in town and joined the expedition. They stopped off at a thrift store to acquire the appropriate costumes.
> 
> Took this photo yesterday, but it could easily have been from 40 years ago.





datmony said:


> Man, they must have been beside themselves to be accompanied by you. That is so awesome......


Agree. What a huge honor for them to be graced with your presence and company. Their friends back in Washington will never believe that they met the original founder of organized mountain bike racing.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Sandilands said:


> I have the option to purchase this bike. Is this a good project bike for a clunker? Anybody know what this thing is?


Looks to be a Schwinn speedster, I'd pass. Think it'll be pretty cramped in the cockpit and not really traditional balloon tire klunker material as they were sold with road wheels IIRC.


----------



## ben_h (Feb 3, 2015)

I got this thing in a trade a few years ago. 90s cruiser of unknown origin. It was matte black and when I stripped the paint I found it had some metallic orange underneath. I left some at the joints because I thought it left a cool fauxtina.

View attachment 1135321

View attachment 1135322
View attachment 1135323


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

A few klunker-esk rides I've put together over the past year




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Crudley (Jan 27, 2006)

Magnuts said:


> A few klunker-esk rides I've put together over the past year


These are all beautiful, well done. I have soft spot for the second one with the stealth disc brake 

Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

Mr Crudley said:


> These are all beautiful, well done. I have soft spot for the second one with the stealth disc brake
> 
> Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot! The disc is on there, and the mount ready to be welded on, but not in operation yet. Should be done this week. Use that one for commuting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

Gnarleymarley said:


> Here's a few shots of my latest creation. 650b fork, custom split rear dropout for a belt drive. Im currently running a coaster hub for fun


This bike is so wrong, it's absolutely perfect! Well done. Hands down my favorite bike in this thread. Hope you shred the heck out of it. Looks like fun.


----------



## AirBass (Jun 28, 2017)

Here's my '57 Schwinn Klunker...So much fun to ride!


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

Threw this together on the weekend



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Here's mine. 80's Schwinn cruiser dumpster find with a few resto-mods I machined for this project.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

Felt Burner 29 with Surly 3.0 Knards









And with 29x2.4's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

How about an original 1938 Larkspur Canyon Gang bomber? This was raced and ridden for many years by Rob Stewart in Repack races. Morrow, skip tooth, Cook Brother's fork, Torrington bars, and a cantilever frame.

























Full details on the website:

1938 Schwinn Bomber - Vintage Mountain Bike Workshop


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Here's Robert with that bike, from the October 1977 Enduro. Behind him are me and Roy Rivers. Photo by Gary Fisher.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> Here's Robert with that bike, from the October 1977 Enduro. Behind him are me and Roy Rivers. Photo by Gary Fisher.
> 
> View attachment 1183152


Gary was unable to race that day. Great photo!


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Johnny Rhubarb said:


> View attachment 1193050


Details! That is a good looking bike!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Rhubarb (Jun 3, 2016)

thanks! it's basically a stock Transition Klunker, I switched handlebars, crankset + pedals, saddle and front tire. oh, and I switched the original hub interiors to that of a shimano cb110 and converted to loose ball bearings (removed the bearing cages and added a couple of balls, almost double now)


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 24, 2013)

Kona Humuhumu Klunker
Surly Sunrise bar
RaceFace stem
WTB Ranger 2.8's
RaceFace Chester pedals
Origin8 tensioners
RaceFace lock on grips









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

That is a cool OG klunk there CK! I gather now there are more klunkers today then there were back in the beginning. Perhaps?

Been working on this one, made the frame myself from scratch. I have a thread on Rat Rod bikes if you're really bored....

RRBBO13 - Double Trouble Fire Road Cruiser | Rat Rod Bikes


----------



## Blackies Pasture (Mar 3, 2015)

Real deal from BITD. 2 speed kickback.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 9, 2009)

Got this one done, here's a thread for it:

RRBBO13 - Double Trouble Fire Road Cruiser | Rat Rod Bikes


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Hey Rev,

Hmm, guess I was a little bored this morning, but that build is pretty damn cool, she's also pretty easy on the eyes. Just wanted to give you props, good work and ride/klunk on


----------



## Mr. Claus (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh and I'll also chime in and say that Ford truck is badass, did you restore it?


----------



## belopsky (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## TheBikeStore (Aug 27, 2017)

Here is my recently Klunkerized Summit Workhorse. This thing is so much fun to ride!

The bike also has a DH race mode with a 48 x 16, different grips, a stout saddle and some triple traps.

The local bike park in Mt Shasta is putting on a retro style DH race and Bike show this September: ShastaKaze Thread Here.


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

Here is a 1993 Trek 8000 with a GF front fork and a bunch of semi-newer components. I have since made it into a single speed. But I did strip it, paint it, and put "Klunker" decals on it. Yes....those are 700c.


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

*80's Schwinn Heavy Duti klunker*

Unfortunately tore the nose off this Brooks saddle my first day riding on it.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks fun!

WTP Avenger

https://wethepeoplebmx.de/bikes/avenger


----------

